# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  رتبه لازم برای داروسازی تهران

## f.akbari

سلام دوستان
برا داروسازی تهران حداقل و حداکثر چه رتبه ای لازمه

----------


## bewniii

حداقل که رتبه یک 
حداکثر هم که هر سال فرق میکنه و بستگی به شرایط داره ولی میتونی یه سر به سایت کانون بزنی
قسمت یادگار ماندگار قبولیای سلل قبلو با کارنامه گذاشته

----------

